# Food Safety News - 02/04/2022 30 food safety tasks on FDA’s work list for 2022



## daveomak.fs (Feb 4, 2022)

*30 food safety tasks on FDA’s work list for 2022*
By News Desk on Feb 04, 2022 12:08 am
The FDA’s Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition and Office of Food Policy and Response has released a list of draft and final guidance topics that are a priority for the FDA Foods Program to complete during the next 12 months. The agency anticipates it will publish many of these documents by January 2023.... Continue Reading


*Court dismisses appeal against FSA in meat inspection case*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 04, 2022 12:07 am
A long-running legal case involving the Food Standards Agency (FSA) and a meat business has been settled by the Supreme Court. Cleveland Meat Company (CMC), which stopped trading in 2017, and the Association of Independent Meat Suppliers (AIMS) brought the case against the FSA. It concerned the European Union system for meat product inspection used... Continue Reading


*Food safety expert named by Court to resolve Amos Miller case*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 04, 2022 12:06 am
Federal Judge Edward G. Smith has his man. Agricultural expert George David Lapsley was named Thursday by Smith as the Court’s expert in the 3-year old proceedings involving Amos Miller and Miller’s Organic Farm. The order gives Lapsley broad authority, including unimpeded access and power to make unannounced site visits to all Miller properties. Lapsley’s... Continue Reading


*Study reveals Hepatitis E resistant to common hand disinfectants*
By News Desk on Feb 04, 2022 12:05 am
Many common hand disinfectants do not inactivate the Hepatitis E virus (HEV), according to a study. Researchers found HEV has strong stability against alcohols and alcohol-based hand disinfectants but did identify one substance that worked. HEV can be found in pigs and infect humans who eat undercooked pork or raw meat products. It is also a... Continue Reading


----------

